# Okuma VSystem VS Reel Review



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, after couple outings with two different size Okuma VSystem reels, here are few observations. 

Setups:
1. Okuma VSystem 30a w/ 7' St. Croix Tidemaster
2. Okuma VSystem 55a w/ 8' 7" St. Croix Primere

Oberservations:
1. Reel is smooooooooooooth!!! Honestly, compared to Daiwa Capricorn I own, this reel feel far better when reeling in.
2. Handle on the 55a is excellent, really like the feel of the new bigger knobs.
3. Drag wasn't really tested but it seems like drags can be finally tuned. 
4. I have Fireline and Power Pro on them and they seem to do fine with them.


I have no comments on durability since it hasn't been long since I owned them but they feel like a great reel for the money. 

55a was bought used and it was damaged during shipping, gorillas at US Postal office.  I shipped the reel and got it back less than 14 days. They lubed, cleaned, and fixed the damage for 7.95 (shipping cost). Warranty is 5 years!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not trying to take anything away from your review, but I'd be most curious as to how the reel handles a mid 30" fish. Do you feel twist in the metal, how is the drag, etc. 

Any reel with 10 or 12 bearings is going to be smooth. But smooth doesn't mean much by itself.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Not trying to take anything away from your review, but I'd be most curious as to how the reel handles a mid 30" fish. Do you feel twist in the metal, how is the drag, etc.
> 
> Any reel with 10 or 12 bearings is going to be smooth. But smooth doesn't mean much by itself.


caught a blue close to 18 inches yesterday and didn't even feel a pinch. I'll update the review when I catch something more substantial that will test the drag, like togs.

I'm hoping this reel with proper care will change my impression of Okumas.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I have the Okuma Salina 55, same eliptical gearing, big handle grip, same drag set up, narrower body like the diawas, but not as many bearings (or any ceramic bearing like the VSystem reels). Let me tell you, it will handle the 30"+ blues; and the drag is smoooooth. 

How often are you gonna come across 30"+ fish. You'll catch sharks bigger than that, before you get to the big fish, so there's your test.  

My 2 cents...

Pix are from Mem-Day weekend Suicide trip posted on NC board.

Reel: Okuma Salina 55
Line: 14# Sufix Promix
Rod: Home made Lami 1502


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

1obxnut said:


> I have the Okuma Salina 55, same eliptical gearing, big handle grip, same drag set up, narrower body like the diawas, but not as many bearings (or any ceramic bearing like the VSystem reels). Let me tell you, it will handle the 30"+ blues; and the drag is smoooooth.
> 
> How often are you gonna come across 30"+ fish. You'll catch sharks bigger than that, before you get to the big fish, so there's your test.
> 
> ...


thanks for the real life feedback 1obxnut... BTW, are you related to fingersandclaws?

you guys could be brothers...


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, we asian do look alike!  JK!!
LOL couldn't resist  

I'm gonna try to meet up with them this saturday.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You mean oriental? Oh boy, here we go again... opcorn:


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Husky,

You're right, Orientals! my bad!

I Forgot that Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Sri lanka, Myranmar also fall under Asia..

Just like Egypt is an African country but considered Middle Eastern?

Where do they come up with this stuff?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

obxnut,
No, you probably want to stick to Asian. I said Oriental to push buttons as a previously thread or two on here had some people of Asian descent saying that the term Oriental was derogatory. Others of Asian descent did not think of it as derogatory. If Asians can't make up their minds, how can I be held accountable?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

LMAO......

I am a better looking Asian since I'm a Pacific Islander.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

all people are asians.... 
they just come in different colors-
white asian
black asian
and
brown asian
oh, almost forgot
yellow asian-the chinesse


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> obxnut,
> No, you probably want to stick to Asian. I said Oriental to push buttons as a previously thread or two on here had some people of Asian descent saying that the term Oriental was derogatory. Others of Asian descent did not think of it as derogatory. If Asians can't make up their minds, how can I be held accountable?


it's just common courtesy. some people are more sensitive than others. same with WB


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

*Seasalt Where's the...*

review on the VSystem. i was looking at this reel but i need first hand accounts. Have you caught anything "BIG" with the reel yet?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nothing big yet. Hopefully, I'll try to catch some togs with it. 

On a positive news, Hengthomas our flounder pounder on MD/Delaware board has nothing but good things about the reel. He even likes it better than the Shimano Sustain.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

how's it holding in the surf or saltwater?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> how's it holding in the surf or saltwater?


I'm looking for a yak reel right now. I would like to know that as well. My previous frontrunner was another Stradic, but after what people cautioned me about them not being truly saltwater worthy, I'm now searching again. 

I do know, however, that Thomas Hengst swears by these. Said that he fishes these reels really hard and they've withstood the abuse he's put them through.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

chump said:


> I'm looking for a yak reel right now. I would like to know that as well. My previous frontrunner was another Stradic, but after what people cautioned me about them not being truly saltwater worthy, I'm now searching again.
> 
> I do know, however, that Thomas Hengst swears by these. Said that he fishes these reels really hard and they've withstood the abuse he's put them through.
> 
> ...


i've always been a shimano guy, but with okuma VS' 5 years warrany--> it's hard to beat.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i have a 30a for sale, if anyone is interested. Its like new!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> i've always been a shimano guy, but with okuma VS' 5 years warrany--> it's hard to beat.


Hey HellRhay,

Me too. Which is why this reel snuck up on me from nowhere when Thomas Hengst was saying how much he loves it. And yes, I've been looking at some of the JDM ones as well, but the dollar is just too weak right now.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

chump said:


> Hey HellRhay,
> 
> Me too. Which is why this reel snuck up on me from nowhere when Thomas Hengst was saying how much he loves it. And yes, I've been looking at some of the JDM ones as well, but the dollar is just too weak right now.
> 
> ...


so, did you get it yet? comments?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> so, did you get it yet? comments?


Nope. Still can't decide which one to get. Been hoping to look at the new Stradics as well.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

As a fan of Shimano, I always wanna hand on the best reel Shimano offers
I bought new Stradic 4000FI last week, sent it to a close friend for testing and compare with his VS system, he love both, both reels had no problem with big fish. 
But for $$ vs performance and due to strong portfolio of quality products at very attractive prices, he said the VS is the winner and best bang for the buck. It’s not surprise for me at all, when it’s come to $$$ vs performance Shimano always seen to lose to competitors (Daiwa, Okuma). Shimano kinda over prices in my book, but Shimano’s technology is the one setting bench mark for other competitors to beat. I'll get V system someday.

Can Okuma’s V System handle big fish ? Here some pictures from other sites. This angler using the Salina, Salina has same drag system as V system but less bearing.
Judge for yourself. 

R3d




















http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/Etrurian73/CopiadePICT1816.jpg


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what does the twin drag on the VSystem really means? how does it work? does it work like a baitrunner feature?

R3d, how do you find the stradics fi? i told, i was looking to get the 5000fi and i accidentally came across the Vsystem. i never owned an okuma reel in my life- like you, i'm a 99% shimano guy.

the VS has a titanium spool lip like the sustains, a feature which the stradics doesn't have- correct me if i'm wrong. and that 5 year warrany thing is really appealling to me.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

R3d what size spinning rod were you using and was it medium, medium-heavy, or a heavy action rod


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I had 2 VS 45's but unfortunately some nice guy ran over 1 of them ... Anyhow here's what I got 
These reels are very smooth and the drag is the best I have come acrossed on any reel I own. It takes a bit of getting used to (drag) .
They do take a beating well and I have landed many fish with quite a few "worthy" fish.
Stradics (had 2 4000's) Suck and Sustains (4000 & 5000) also cant stand up to the VS. Both these Shimao reels cant take abuse and the actual mechanisms (gears) stink. 3 times the Stradics were replaced in less than 60 days and one Sustain went back in 45 Days (4000) so far and have then same is scewing up again. These reels cant handle big fish and the reels also dont like water ... especially SW !
My honest opinion is this ... NONE of these reels are worth the actual price the list for "but" You can always bid on one on e-bay ... The VS45 listed for 170 bucks when I got my 2 but on e-bay I got them both shipped for 180 ... YOU CAN NOT beat that 
After the first year I did notice a bit of sloppyness (loose) and the reel took a fall and the housing cracked (missing a small piece) 
THE BEST reel I have ever owned and although I am procastinating and havent sent it back yet to be repaired ... 5 years warranty is a great plus also ...
No problems with big fish , big Rays , or Sharks !

The only downfall is you can not access the internal gears ... Atleast I am not going to 
And you get spoiled with the big handle ... Hard to go back to a regular handle


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> what does the twin drag on the VSystem really means? how does it work? does it work like a baitrunner feature?
> 
> R3d, how do you find the stradics fi? i told, i was looking to get the 5000fi and i accidentally came across the Vsystem. i never owned an okuma reel in my life- like you, i'm a 99% shimano guy.
> 
> the VS has a titanium spool lip like the sustains, a feature which the stradics doesn't have- correct me if i'm wrong. and that 5 year warrany thing is really appealling to me.


The VSystem features the new Dual Drag Force system, DFD. In addition to the traditional multi-disk system it has a large drag system mounted beneath the spool, which by equalizing the drag force stabilizes and dissipates heat, promising a smooth drag under extreme tensions.

I looked at okuma’s website didn’t see they mention about titanium lip on VS.
Okuma's 5 warranty years is very attractive, will last a long time.

I bought Stradic 4000FI from BPS online.











Here is another pix from friend , Stradic 4000FI vs 20 # Striper


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> R3d what size spinning rod were you using and was it medium, medium-heavy, or a heavy action rod



bigpapam: That's not me , another angler from other web site.....LOL.
I just use these pixz to show VSystem and Salina has no problem handle the big fishes.
Sorry for confusion.
You can see, the second pix, he used light tackle with salina for tuna.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

R3d,
it has titanium nitride spool lip.
read the full review here http://www.tackletour.com/reviewokumavs20.html


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Both these Shimao reels cant take abuse and the actual mechanisms (gears) stink. 3 times the Stradics were replaced in less than 60 days and one Sustain went back in 45 Days (4000) so far and have then same is scewing up again. These reels cant handle big fish and the reels also dont like water ... especially SW !


Wow.....
How do you managed to do that. That's must be one hell of abuse.
I loan shimano reels to friends all the time, and it’s got dunk and sand in inside, a lot of abuse along the way, always sent to shimano for lubricated, never have any problems…..lucky me.



hengstthomas said:


> You can always bid on one on e-bay ... The VS45 listed for 170 bucks when I got my 2 but on e-bay I got them both shipped for 180 ... YOU CAN NOT beat that


You bought it from eBay store? Or individual put up for sale?
$180 for 2 VSystem?, that’s incredible good price


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont believe that the shimano's are junk.
have you seen the stradic FI 4000 on a marlin?

i am wary about buying an okuma because they are well known to suck. my shimano's had held up pretty well over the years- but none are u.s. shimano's. i once had the spheros, stradic and baitrunner and have sold them all.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thomas Hengst showed me this port on the Stradic (old ones) that was located at the bottom of the reel. He said that he thought his reels were getting ruined through this port when the water snuck in. Is this port still on the newer Stradic FI's?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what port? the maintenance port?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> what port? the maintenance port?


There's this slot there at the bottom. At least, on my 2500 there is. I'll take some pics tomorrow, but I don't think you have any old Stradics, and from the sounds of this, there may not be that port anymore anyway. If not, then woohoo!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

chump said:


> Thomas Hengst showed me this port on the Stradic (old ones) that was located at the bottom of the reel. He said that he thought his reels were getting ruined through this port when the water snuck in. Is this port still on the newer Stradic FI's?
> Thanks,
> Chump


The FH is 2004 model and FI is 2008 model, both had maintenance port on the side.
Tom's stradic probably was the pre-2000 model, very old one. 
The FH (2004) is much better than older pre-2000stradic and the FI (2008) even much better than FH. There are no comparison.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> R3d,
> it has titanium nitride spool lip.
> read the full review here http://www.tackletour.com/reviewokumavs20.html


Here are reasons new stradic doesn't need titanium nitride spool lip..

Propulsion Line Management System
The most obvious component of the Propulsion Line Management System is the new Propulsion spool lip design. Through tens of thousands of casting tests and computer simulations it has been determined that this new spool lip design provides longer casting distances than a standard spool lip design while preventing backlashes and wind knots from forming. It also allows the line to flow off of the spool in smaller loops during the cast which means less slap on the stripper guide. This means longer casts with less friction. The Propulsion spool also utilizes a long stroke design to further enhance the casting distance. Furthermore, there is less bouncing of the line on the spool lip like on a standard spinning spool. Because of the unique shape of the Propulsion spool, the line flows consistently off of the spool. So, with a standard spool, friction alternates from heavy to light as the line slaps the spool lip. This causes backlash and inconsistent line speeds. The Propulsion spool lip provides consistently light friction to overcome these situations.

Aero Wrap II Oscillation System 
Aero Wrap II is a worm gear oscillation system with a specially designed pitch to create optimal oscillation speeds for the Propulsion Spool Lip design. It provides uniform line lay and winding shape to prevent loss of energy during the cast while providing longer casts than other oscillation systems. So, casting distance increases with less effort required. (Aero Wrap II is not available on Saros reels, which are equipped with Slow Oscillation.) 










You can see the obvious difference between the spools. Look at the lip of the spool The spool will probably be the most significant design change that you will take note of. It allows the line to flow off the spool much easier and greatly improves casting distance.

R3d


----------

